# How to make plants veg. and flower faster!



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok so i've just completed my first week of the seedling stage (The plants have been sprouted for one week and a day or two). They have been getting 16 hours of light a day under a 400 watt HPS. Due to time constraints, last night I moved it up to 24 hours a day of light hoping this will help them grow faster.
      My first question is about the dark cycle and making the plants veg. I am short on time (have until mid December to complete entire harvest process), so with that being said. I need to induce veg. and then induce flowering as soon as possible.
     I was planning on waiting one more week, then going into veg. How do I do this?? I believe this is where I keep the lights off for 24 hours? But I can't remember and I'm getting conflicting info. 
     Once I have enter veg. I plan on waiting until I get the alternating nodes or signs of sex then going straight into flower for as long as I can. I think doing this will provide the most bud for the time. PLEASE HELP!!! ​


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

man there isnt any way you can get that plant to grow that much by the middle of this month heck its already the 11th of October


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> man there isnt any way you can get that plant to grow that much by the middle of this month heck its already the 11th of October



haha my bad dude I ment mid DECEMBER. haha ya I can't imagine trying to rush a plant to go from veg. to flower in 4 days... dont think it would work too well.​


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

it wouldnt at all is the thing and even mid December is going to be a tuff cut it can take about a month or 2 before it will even become sexually mature and then its going to be about another till the nodes start alternating and then you can start to sex them but thats at minimum mid to late Dec to the begining of 08


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

I vegged my grow for a 3 weeks with flos 24 on /0 off. Switched to flower. Flowering right on schedule. It made them small (which was my intent). Finishing under 8 weeks.
Its gonna be tough, but you "might" be able to pull it off. You may have to chop early.


----------



## HGB (Oct 11, 2007)

you can start your plant out on 12/12 no problem and then the second it's ready to flower it will :hubba: 

there are NO hard rules on when you can go 12/12 with the plants...but the plant wont flower until it's mature 

If it was me I would go 12/12 and hope for the best come time you have to chop

.02


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> you can start your plant out on 12/12 no problem and then the second it's ready to flower it will :hubba:
> 
> there are NO hard rules on when you can go 12/12 with the plants...but the plant wont flower until it's mature
> 
> ...


 
This is all you can do.

Also as soon as your plant is growing leaves its in the vegg stage, use 24/0 or 18/6 lighting thats all there is to that.
Once you change the light to 12/12 you are in flowering stage.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

the thing is that hes only at a week or 2 in the seedling stage still i get the veg for a month and flower but isnt it still going to be at least a month till he can start that then a month in veg to alt nodes and then right into flower... thats 3 months minimum for a decent small grow


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you guys soo much for the info. I think I can get more growth and more weight out of the plant if I do 24 on for a few weeks. The plants have been sprout for a little over a week now. I'm going to wait another 2 (which would make 3 weeks total in veg. and see where I stand. If I see sex, alternating, or any thing indicating maturity I'm going straight to 12/12 the DAY I can. I can't see how I can flower for 8-10 weeks as thats pretty much the entire time I have so I'm going to try to do around 4 or 5. If I can do 4 weeks with nutes then just wash and water the last week I can cut and freeze until I come back. That should keep the weed good, the moisture locked in with out causing any mold or problems. Then when I come back I can unfreeze and dry.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

i seen in another post that you say your roots are growing out of the bottom of your cup potter this is not a good thing you need to transplant them babies fast cause if the roots are coming out then they are badly root bound in the small houses you have them in


----------



## HGB (Oct 11, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> the thing is that hes only at a week or 2 in the seedling stage still i get the veg for a month and flower but isnt it still going to be at least a month till he can start that then a month in veg to alt nodes and then right into flower... thats 3 months minimum for a decent small grow



plant's can be mature in under 30 days..... got a male toss's balls at 23 days of veg now and NO alternating nodes....

So if the light's are on 12/12 the plant will probly know when to flower before the grower does and time is an issue here.... could get an exrta week of flower time in who knows 

depends on strain thats for sure... but can be done in under 3 months no problem.....


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> i seen in another post that you say your roots are growing out of the bottom of your cup potter this is not a good thing you need to transplant them babies fast cause if the roots are coming out then they are badly root bound in the small houses you have them in



I honestly dont have space, they are currently in 16 oz cups and are a little over a week old :holysheep:. Im guessing that them being root bound so quickly is a good thing, but with the lack of space should I just sacrafice some of the other ones for the better genetic ones??


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

id say you may be able to give them about another week in the cups they are in now but if your limited on space im not sure IMO id get soem bigger potters get them in and let them get mature then decide what ones to keep fewms yes males nope unless your breeding but if you have to choose now again IMO id toss the bag bean plants and focus on the better quality beans


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> id say you may be able to give them about another week in the cups they are in now but if your limited on space im not sure IMO id get soem bigger potters get them in and let them get mature then decide what ones to keep fewms yes males nope unless your breeding but if you have to choose now again IMO id toss the bag bean plants and focus on the better quality beans



Well its decided then, I'm going to transplant the better bag seeds into larger pots as those seem to be the only ones that are outgrowing their cups. The weird thing is they seem to be growing the slowest...
    I also got some leaves that look like they might be curling a little... I'm not sure if its because they are just new leaves opening, or some thing is wrong.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

curling isnt a good thing either most times its from heat or over watering (i presume that the curl is under like the leaf curls back in on itsself like a hook) but if they are "curling down" and with them in pots smaller than they like then it could be from that too


----------



## HGB (Oct 11, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> but if they are "curling down" and with them in pots smaller than they like then it could be from that too



root bound or small pots wont cause leaf tip up or down


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

What kind of soil are they in and what are you feeding them? (Ram Horning is what I call it)


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

They are in MG 3 month feed soil, and I have been feeding them straight water since I was told that nuting them before 1 month would hurt them. I have been watering every other day, but I always let the extra water out and make sure that they aren't over saturated EVER. I really don't understand why they would be root bound, from what I understand people grow entire crops in these 16 oz cups I'm using (solo cups). I wouldn't mind transplanting to larger containers once I find out who the ladies in the bunch are. I just don't want to limit myself before I find that out... Is this a common problem? to be root bound a week into a grow??


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> They are in MG 3 month feed soil, ..... from what I understand people grow entire crops in these 16 oz cups I'm using (solo cups). .. Is this a common problem? to be root bound a week into a grow??



I'm THAT guy. LOL
The MG soil is a lil hot. so your plants are just showing signs of a touch of fert burn. Once the plant gets a lil bigger it will bounce up hopefully. I've had it torch more sensitive plants though. but for the most part it works. (Hard to find decent soil around me)
If you can get regular unferted soil. Like Fox Farms or something.
Be prepared for a couple of burnt leaves with it(MG). PH imbalances happen too.


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 12, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> from what I understand people grow entire crops in these 16 oz cups I'm using (solo cups).


 
Did you see how small the plants are in those 16 oz cups? You can do it, but it is hard to do and you wont get much to smoke.

Heck, if you really wanted to, you could grow in a 1.5 oz. pill bottle. LOL!  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12615http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=28225&d=1182922426

When you say leaf curl, are they curling down or up?

To answer your original question, If you want to harvest December 15th, Transplant now and start 12/12 no later than Tuesday.

If you are short on space and money, you could transplant your babies into a 2 liter soda bottle.  Just cut the top part off and paint it black.


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 12, 2007)

Just get some Lowryders next time and start to finish is 6-8 weeks usually 10 though!


----------



## jash (Oct 12, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Well its decided then, I'm going to transplant the better bag seeds into larger pots as those seem to be the only ones that are outgrowing their cups. The weird thing is they seem to be growing the slowest...
> I also got some leaves that look like they might be curling a little... I'm not sure if its because they are just new leaves opening, or some thing is wrong.


 if you keep the plants that are growing fast 4 the moment you may finish with most males,you must wait at least till 4th week.my indicas started show sex at 3 1/2 weeks and the most robust plants were males,sativas will show sex later than indicas


----------

